

A command-line tool for Machine Learning - aficionado
http://blog.bigml.com/2013/01/31/fly-your-ml-cloud-like-a-kite-with-bigmler-the-command-line-tool-for-machine-learning/

======
mbreese
Does anyone know what kind of ML algorithms are they using? From their
website, it looks like they are only using decision trees, but that doesn't
seem right.

~~~
shoo
A few other "command-line" tools for machine learning include:

<http://scikit-learn.org>

<http://www.r-project.org>

<https://github.com/JohnLangford/vowpal_wabbit/wiki>

These all happen to be open source, but are probably not as pretty-looking as
bigml's trees.

~~~
aidanf
Also you can run Weka from the command line
<http://www.cs.waikato.ac.nz/ml/weka/>

